# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  другое кино

## fuсka rolla

не хотел отдельную тему создавать под это, но в существующих топиках эта категория не подходит по концепции самих топиков. Фильмы, действительно интересные. Я чернуху не люблю, но из представленного списка есть очень офигительные фильмы:

Журнал Total Film опубликовал список из 25 фильмов, которые наиболее будоражат психику. В список вошли кровавые фильмы ужасов, артхаусные шокеры и сатирические комедии.
25. Антихрист (драма Ларса фон Триера, 2009). Очередная громкая провокация от знаменитого датчанина.

24. Голубой бархат (реж. Дэвид Линч, 1986). После "Дюны" Дэвид Линч снял жестокий психологический фильм ужасов.

23. Судороги (реж. Дэвид Кроненберг, 1976). Первый успех будущего культового режиссера – довольно мерзкий ужастик о паразитах.

22. Мученицы (реж. Паскаль Ложье, 2008). Жестокий ужастик о Франции 1970-х годов.

21. Человек кусает собаку (реж. Реми Бельво, Андре Бонзель, Бенуа Пульворд, 1992). Бельгийский псевдодокументальный фильм (mocumentary) о серийном убийце.

20. Порожденный (реж. И. Элиас Меридж, 1991). Первое творение будущего режиссера культового "Тени вампира" – экстремально жестокий сюрреалистический фильм ужасов.

19. После смерти (Последствия) (реж. Начо Серда, 1994). Короткометражка о смерти, которую многие критики иначе как гениальной не называют. Первый фильм "Трилогии смерти".

18. Человеческая многоножка (реж. Том Сикс, 2009). Голландский режиссер создал артхаусную драму – фильм ужасов о безумном хирурге и американских путешественницах.

17. Заводной апельсин (реж. Стенли Кубрик, 1971). Фантастическая драма по роману Энтони Берджесса, ставшая событием в мировом кинематографе.

16. Подопытная свинка 2: Цветок из плоти и крови (реж. Хидеши Хино, 1985). Экспериментальная серия фильмов ужасов "Подопытная свинка" – зрелище не для слабонервных. Очень неприятные фильмы

15. Последний дом слева (реж. Уэс Крейвен, 1972). Дебютный фильм ужасов создателя "Кошмара на улице Вязов", "И у холмов есть глаза". Картина о том, как легко цивилизованный человек превращается в убийцу, если к этому принуждают обстоятельства. С этого фильма начались блестящие карьеры Крейвена и Шона Каннингема. В 2009 году Деннис Илиадис снял римейк культовой картины.

14. Необратимость (реж. Гаспар Ноэ, 2002). Брутальная криминальная драма с самой жестокой сценой изнасилования за всю историю кинематографа.

13. Некромантик (реж. Йорг Бутгерайт, 1987) Омерзительный фильм. Критики писали, что режиссера стоит содержать в сумасшедшем доме. С ними трудно не согласиться.

12. Человек позади Солнца (реж. Тун Фэй Моу, 1988). Гонконгский фильм о японском подразделении 731, которое в годы Второй мировой войны занималось разработкой и использованием биологического оружия.

11. Я плюю на ваши могилы (реж. Меир Зархи, 1978). Фильм об изнасиловании и жестокой мести жертвы насилия.

10. Счастье (реж. Тодд Солондз, 1998) Мрачная драма о жизни в пригороде от одного из столпов американского независимого кино.

9. Забавные игры (реж. Михаэль Ханеке, 1997) Ужасающий триллер обессмысленной жестокости подростков.

8. Посетитель Кью (реж. Такаши Миике, 2001) Такаши Миике умеет эпатировать публику. Черная сатира на "семейные игры" с большим количеством секса и жестокости.

7. Сало, или 120 дней Содома (реж. Пьер-Паоло Пазолини, 1975) Итальянский режиссер перенес действие книги маркиза де Сада в Италию времен Второй мировой войны. Фильм признан шедевром мирового кинематографа.

6. Ад каннибалов (реж. Руджеро Деодато, 1980) В конце 70-х – начале 80-х годов прошлого века итальянцы сняли ряд фильмов о диких племенах, которые любят полакомиться неосторожными туристами. Это один из них.

5. За стеклом (реж. Аугусто Вилларонга, 1987) Жуткий психологический ужастик испанского режиссера о преступлении врача-нациста, и о не меньшей жестокости одной из его жертв, сумевшей заполучить палача в свои руки.

4. Голова-ластик (реж. Дэвид Линч, 1977) Одно из экспериментальных творений Дэвида Линча. Слабонервным лучше воздержаться от просмотра этой драмы.

3. Кинопробы (реж. Такаши Миике, 1999) Фильм начинается как мелодрама, продолжается как закрученный детектив, но заканчивается настоящим ужасом, когда задаешься вопросом: "Мог ли такое снять нормальный человек?"

2. Нити (реж. Мик Джексон, 1984) Снятая в псевдодокументальном стиле драма о событиях в Шеффилде, в то время как остальная Англия уже уничтожена ядерным ударом.

1. Изгоняющий Дьявола (реж. Уильям Фридкин, 1973) Фильм ужасов, ставший этапным событием в истории кинематографа, породивший серию продолжений.


Сам смотрел только некоторые: "голова-ластик"- для тех, кому понравилась "внутренняя империя" Линч- есть Линч.
"120 дней содома" не смотрел, но книжку читал. Разницы, как сказал друг-нет. Только время действие отличается.
"clock work orange"- не понравился. У кубрика и получше есть фильмы. Тот же "широко закрытые глаза".
"человек кусает собаку"- треш. Про маньяка и съемочную группу, которая с ним колесила по городу и снимала он-лайн, а потом и принимала участие в убийствах. Для тех, кому по нраву мясо. Мне не особо )
А про "необратимость" даже отдельный топик нашел. Оказалось- Я его и создал пару лет назад.
"Антихрест" очень понравился. Вообще, люблю Фон Триера. Пробегаясь по всем арт хаусным режиссерам, могу особо выделить Фон Триера, с его "догвилем", и "рассекая волны", и Ким Ки Дука, с его "временем", "	Весна, лето, осень, зима… и снова весна" и "пустой дом" очень понравилися- не смотрите "остров"- жестковат.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Порожденного недавно видел, веселый фильмик.


 не знаю почему, но был уверен, что именно ты сюда обязательно заглянешь )

----------


## fuсka rolla

только что дошло: Я же смотрел "порожденного". сразу не понял о чем речь т.к. смотрел в оригинале.Begotten- сей шедевр зовется.

----------


## виктор

Здравствуйте, все!!!
 Даже не ожидал, что в инете есть такой замечательный форум!!! Спасибо Администрации!!!
 Ну и по теме: некоторые фильмы из списка смотрел, хочется выделить человеческую многоножку, не смотрите этот БРЕД, снятый дебилом с копрофильскими наклонностями! Редкостная дрянь без смысла и сюжета!
 В Необратимости порадовала сцена с огнетушителем, но «Вход в Пустоту» круче.
 И вообще, если речь идёт о "другом кино", нельзя не вспомнить наше «Возвращение», «Пыль», «Удаленный доступ», накрайняк.
 Ким Ки Дук рулит, без б, к вышеизложенному списку хочеться добавить его Самаритянку. Ну и его кореш, Пак   Чхан Вук, так же заслуживает внимания: рекомендую «Я-Киборг», «Олд Бой», «Сочувствие Господину»(Госпоже как-то ни о чем), «Я Видел Дьявола»(хотя этот не по теме, ибо ужасы, у Ким Ки Дука аналогично есть «Ожесточенная»).
 Еще из подобного: испанский «Бьютифул», норвежский «Неуместный человек», японские «Куклы» и «Сотрясая Токио», «Официант», по-моему чешского производства, арт-хаусная трагикомедия, я бы сказал, всем рекомендую.
  Можно добавить сюда нашу «Эйфорию», ибо арт-хаус, но не совсем удачный, «Счастье Мое», который Европа сняла на Украине, русский «Жить», европейский «Выжить с волками», хотя последние 2 скорее драмы.
  Ну вот, и все, что смог вспомнить пока, если что, дополняйте, комментируйте, буду премного благодарен.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Здравствуйте, все!!!
>  Даже не ожидал, что в инете есть такой замечательный форум!!! Спасибо Администрации!!!
>  Ну и по теме: некоторые фильмы из списка смотрел, хочется выделить человеческую многоножку, не смотрите этот БРЕД, снятый дебилом с копрофильскими наклонностями! Редкостная дрянь без смысла и сюжета!
>  В Необратимости порадовала сцена с огнетушителем, но «Вход в Пустоту» круче.
>  И вообще, если речь идёт о "другом кино", нельзя не вспомнить наше «Возвращение», «Пыль», «Удаленный доступ», накрайняк.
>  Ким Ки Дук рулит, без б, к вышеизложенному списку хочеться добавить его Самаритянку. Ну и его кореш, Пак   Чхан Вук, так же заслуживает внимания: рекомендую «Я-Киборг», «Олд Бой», «Сочувствие Господину»(Госпоже как-то ни о чем), «Я Видел Дьявола»(хотя этот не по теме, ибо ужасы, у Ким Ки Дука аналогично есть «Ожесточенная»).
>  Еще из подобного: испанский «Бьютифул», норвежский «Неуместный человек», японские «Куклы» и «Сотрясая Токио», «Официант», по-моему чешского производства, арт-хаусная трагикомедия, я бы сказал, всем рекомендую.
>   Можно добавить сюда нашу «Эйфорию», ибо арт-хаус, но не совсем удачный, «Счастье Мое», который Европа сняла на Украине, русский «Жить», европейский «Выжить с волками», хотя последние 2 скорее драмы.
>   Ну вот, и все, что смог вспомнить пока, если что, дополняйте, комментируйте, буду премного благодарен.


 пыль- тоже жестковат) 
в выходные знакомил себя с Бергманом. Офигел от его "персоны". Наверное, это один из моих любимых фильмов сейчас. Лучше него последние года 4 ничего не видел. 
"седьмая печать"- тоже хороший.
Если имеется ввиду "возвращение" Звягинцева, то дааа. Отличный фильм. Отличается от классического русского арт хауса типа Тарковского и Киры Муратовой. Больше европейский получился.

----------


## виктор

fuсka rolla, не смотрел, ни персону, ни седьмую печать :Frown:  А Возвращение Звягинцева, другого не знаю, раз 5 смотрел, вроде и сюжета нет, но снят шедеврально. И мне интересно, что жестковатого Вы нашли в Пыли(2001, Мамонов играл там)?
Но это-один из лучших фильмов, которые мне доводилось смотреть. Фильм-индикатор: если в ком-то из основных геров(кроме ученых и КБшников) Вы видите себя-задумайтесь. Олд Боя посмотрите, вот он-жесковат(мягко говоря), сюжет, режиссура, игра разрывают мозг в клочья!!! Весь фильм сопровождает симфоническая музыка, местами "жестковатая". Рекомендую в качестве Блю-Рей, дубляж Куценко, выключенный телефон и запертые двери. Приятного просмотра :Smile: 
PS: А что Вы мне можете посоветовать в духе перечисленного мною в первом сообщении?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Пыль смотрел давно. Помню, что фильм не очень приятный: и персонаж неприятный, и его "путешествие" неприятное. Плохо помню сюжет, зато помню впечатление.
олд боя смотрел примерно в то же время, что и пыль. Заметил, что азиаты не брезгуют жестинкой. Я не очень люблю чернуху, поэтому сцена с отрезанием языка меня не впечатлила ) хотя сюжет хороший.
"персону" и могу посоветовать) Напомнило "внутреннюю империю" Линча. Только "персона" эстетичнее намного. Психоделичности много, но смотрится это очень хорошо,в отличие от Линча.
Посмотри "memento". С него начались все аналоги "необратимости" и сама "необратимость".
Друг мне овсянки нахваливал и "кочегара"- оба русские 2010 и 2011 года, кажется. Сам кочегара не смотрел- не люблю чернуху, тем более, Балабановскую. В овсянках не плохо показан быт, традиции и сцены похорон с привязыванием ленточек к женской письке. За эти два фильма не отвечаю- не смотрел. Нахваливали просто)))))))
Очень мощный фильм-"зеркало" Тарковского. 
Думаю, что тебе может понравится "Everything Is Illuminated". Не знаю почему, но в прокат он вышел под названием "свет вокруг". 
Фильмов-то много хороших. Я , удобства для, по режиссерам ориентируюсь. В духе твоего первого поста- "антихрест"....мне напомнил "куклы" китаны. Но вещи вообще разные. 
Но считаю, что "персону", "зеркало" , "догвиль" и "	Весна, лето, осень, зима… и снова весна" посмотреть нужно обязательно.

----------


## Cynic

Какого черта там человеческую многоножку запихнули, это же дешевый отстой, чисто поржать, как то не вписывается в этот список. Смотрела я ещё номер 25, 22, 20, 17, 7, 6, и 1. По шокируемости/давлению на психику собственно выделяю фильмы "Порожденный" и "Мученицы", 
Как то в последнее время совсем не хочется ничего смотреть но как только кино-аппетит появится снова, то гляну всё остальное. 

Часто о такого рода кино пишут "это не для слабонервных", а вот парадокс в том что аудиторию таких фильмов в основном как раз составляют тонкие, чувствительные и рефлексирующие люди. А "крепко-нервные" предпочитают боевичок глянуть, или коммедию какую-нибудь.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Не. Я не хотел только шок контент размещать. Планировалось только арт хаус. 25 фильмов из журнала скопировал. Многие из них очень хорошие. Может не добрые и не эстетичные, но вполне хорошие, как по сценарию, так и по сюжету, режиссуре, игре и съемке. На чернуха не хотелось акцентировать внимание. Если получилось так, то не со зла\ не специально.

----------


## виктор

Cynic, а что вы считаете в "мученицах" более шокирующее-обилие кетчупа или шизофрению автора? Но, честно говоря, фильм улыбнул.
 Вот только сейчас обратил внимание на список-там ведь большинство 70-80 годов!
Никогда не смотрел такое(за исключением полёта над гнездом). Но, раз рекомендуете-посмотрю, хотя мне кажется, сейчас снимают куда лучше(накопленный опыт киноиндустрии и технические решения делают своё дело).
 Кочегар-один из худших фильмов Балабанова, а лучший у него-"Груз-200", на мой взгляд, вот там действительно "чернуха"(сцена изнасилования особенно-пальчики оближешь, порадовала). fuсka rolla, "антихрест"- опечатка(е-и)? Посмотримс, как время будет. А весна-лето-осень-зима я смотрел, причем ни раз, ибо шедеврально...
 Вы как считаете, "кукушку" Рогожкина можно отнести к арт-хаусу? И еще, 1408 С. Кинга?

----------


## fuсka rolla

"кукушка"- единственный русский фильм, который знакомый голландец Марк смотрел ) 
фиг его знает. Особенно крутым критерием определения арт хауса считается *издец какой малый бюджет, отсутствие продюсера\режиссер-продюсер, почти полное отсутствие рекламы, и награды на мало кому известных фестивалях. Хотя хороший индикатор такого кино- берлин и венеция. На западе очень любят, вернее не любят, а хотят видеть русскую чернуху, описание быта и т.д.,чтоб реалистично было очень и черни много. Балабонов здесь как раз вписался в требования. Но это только требования публики. Нормалные люди как любили Тарковского, Муратову и Звягинцева, так и продолжают. Фиг знает, может "кукушка" и арт хаус. 
Но у Балабонова , по-моему, лучший фильм- про уродов и людей. Но он тоже чернушный.

----------


## виктор

Спасибо, что напомнили про уродов, хотел посмотреть еще давно :Smile: 
Позволю себе не согласиться с Вами по поводу арт-хауса, у Возвращения бюджет не такой уж малый(пол ляма, для сравнения, Пыль сняли, по разным источникам,-от 3000 до 6000), и Канны к тому же. Если брать ОЛД БОЙ за арт-хаус, там бюджет-вообще серьёзней некуда. Где то читал, что основной чертой этого направления является экзестенцилизм, если он имеет место быть, то это-артхаус. И что значит "нормальные люди любили Звягинцева"? У него же всего 1 фильм, и тот дебютный. "Изгнание"-не в счет, ибо отстой. Или у него еще есть чего добротное?
 А Тарковского основная масса быдлоидов чмырит, а я ни разу не видел. Что бы Вы рекомендовали посмотреть у него первое?

----------


## Psalm69

посмотрел тут фильм "4 месяца, 3 недели и 2 дня" - говно)) но вам понравится))
потому что каннская золотая ветвь, невыносимость бытия, все дела... 

проблема в том, что все эти фильмы чрезвычайно манипулятивны,
находят ранку и давай в ней ковыряться ))) ума большого не надо
а зритель надолго запомнит.

а вот из совсем другой фильм - "жидкое небо" - понравился
психическая атака на мозг, но оч. клёвая

еще два суперских мульта, которые я посмотрел за последнее время - "кошачий суп" и "фантастическая планета" (или "дикая планета", старый французский). тоже вынос мозга, но крутые крутые

----------


## Cynic

> Cynic, а что вы считаете в "мученицах" более шокирующее-обилие кетчупа или шизофрению автора


 Кетчупы меня уже давно не шокируют, а почему автор шиз, в средние века в то что если человека пытать жестоко то его душа очистится и станет ближе к богу верили все нормальные люди например))) 
Этот фильм давит на злителя иррациональной безнадежностью.

*fuсka rolla* я знаю что вы не виноват :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Спасибо, что напомнили про уродов, хотел посмотреть еще давно
> Позволю себе не согласиться с Вами по поводу арт-хауса, у Возвращения бюджет не такой уж малый(пол ляма, для сравнения, Пыль сняли, по разным источникам,-от 3000 до 6000), и Канны к тому же. Если брать ОЛД БОЙ за арт-хаус, там бюджет-вообще серьёзней некуда. Где то читал, что основной чертой этого направления является экзестенцилизм, если он имеет место быть, то это-артхаус. И что значит "нормальные люди любили Звягинцева"? У него же всего 1 фильм, и тот дебютный. "Изгнание"-не в счет, ибо отстой. Или у него еще есть чего добротное?
>  А Тарковского основная масса быдлоидов чмырит, а я ни разу не видел. Что бы Вы рекомендовали посмотреть у него первое?


 у Звягинцева недавно вышел фильм "елена". Еще он короткометражек наснимал сколько-то. Первое, что в голову приходит- второй эпизод в фильме "нью ерк, Я люблю тебя". И еще короткометражку где-то. 
У корейцев всегда бюджеты раздуты. Это не из-за актеров и тд, а из-за их политики- у них основой культурного экспорта является кино. По-этому и бюджет выше. 
У тарковского Я, лично, первым посмотрел "сталкера". Он мне не особо пришелся. Как всегда несколько мужиков, оказавшись в одном дерьме, начинают обсуждать поганость страны и подобное. Один раз увидев такое в каком-нибудь фильме, и напрочь перестаешь интересоваться фильмами со схожими линиями (сюжета). Мне у него "зеркало" ооочень понравилось. Читал где-то, что фон Триер своего "антихриста" Тарковскому и посвятил, ибо учился на ег офилмьах. Обычно у него "сталкера" и "солярис" нахваливают. По-моему, вообще без разницы с чего начинать.  2 Псалм, жидкое небо- говно несусветное )))))) на мой взгляд)

----------


## виктор

Псалм, а что еще смотреть изволите? Тупую комедию? Дешевый ужастик? Дибильный боевик или тупую фантастику типа "Трона"? Я разочаровался в этих жанрах, найдя спасенье в артхаусе. Там хотя бы часто присутствует режиссер, композитор, нестереотипный сценарий, и только так можно получить эстетическое наслаждение, а не просто поржать с куском бутера и стопарём синьки.
PS: у другого кино тоже бывает первоклассная режиссура, но крайне редко(а смысла-то все равно нет). Пример: Адреналин, Антикиллер ДК-режиссер присутствовал.

----------


## Psalm69

Виктор, ничего подобного. сам ненавижу 95% тупых голливудских блох-бастеров. из последнего - только Нодана и Финчера уважаю (да и то - не всё у них...)
пример хорошего авторского кино для меня - это например Антониони, Годар, Кубрик, Параджанов.
в меньшей степени - фон Триер, Бергман. среди наших не могу сказать что обожаю, но смотрю с интересом кино Звягинцева, Киры Муратовой, Хлебникова.

это как с музыкой - сравните, какие величины были в 60-70-х и даже в 80-хх, и что сейчас. тоже самое в кино. тогда туда шли работать (творить) по призванию, самовыражаться, а сейчас - это масс-культ, быстрая и дешевая популярность, быстрый способ срубить бабла. искусство стало гамбургером и цирком (типа бесконечных шоу "коровы на льду со звездами"). соотвественно, раньше даже в поп-культуре (не говоря о рок-музыке, авангарде, и арт-хаусе) были интересные явления, личности. сейчас - однодневки. те, которым побыстрей срубить бабла и вложить в виллу на канарах.

поэтому я сейчас в основном смотрю старое кино.
среди нового, кстати, тоже попадаются хорошие фильмы - но гораздо, гораздо реже.

я кстати вообще не делю в последнее время кино на "арт-хаус" / "мейнстрим" / "блокбастер".
я делю на "зацепило" / "не зацепило". причем, зацепить может по очень многим причинам.
например, зверски красивый фильм (как "Барри Линдон" Кубрика) или очень личный (Blue Valentine, прошлогодний фильм -  лично для меня, серпом по яйцам). Или очень хорошо снято ("Игрок" Роберта Олтмана или "Путь Карлито" Де Пальмы - вроде бы менйстрим, голливудщина, но не могу оторваться, оператору десять оскаров!!))) или очень хорошая комедия типа раннего Вуди Алена ("Бананы" или "Любовь и смерть") - ну ржака же. мне кажется, талантливую фигу все равно в кармане не утаишь....)) будь она хоть чем...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Виктор, сообщение получил, отправил ответ...вот не знаю: дойдет\не дойдет... 
Псалм, доля вероятности встретить хороший фильм\музыку в "немейнстримовом" направление гораздо выше. Это направление выбирают, как правило, от нежелания смотреть, как 4 миллиона долларов бегут с огнеметом на другие 4 миллиона)))) - ну не интересно это. Вся речь о том, что хочется придти в кино, как в музей, как на концерт хороший, как книжку прочитать....а не в цирк с шапито и акробатами залезть. комедия- самый пустой, самый неинтересный жар из всего...если интересно: комедией в греции и риме пользовалист богадые дядьки для посмешания над бедными, а бедные не понимали, и тоже смеялись. Про боевики, может только у меня такая оценка сложилась, но мне кажется, что платить деньги за то, что посмотреть, как люди обивают другу-друга- это перебор. Нет разницы между смотрением на это, и желанием делать это. Я не говорю, что Я потологически безопасен для врагов, но мне чернь, или откровенная пошлятина с пулеметами противна.

----------


## виктор

> Виктор, сообщение получил, отправил ответ...вот не знаю: дойдет\не дойдет...


 аналогично. 
про фильмы-полностью согласен с фука ролла, но все же есть одна комедия, которая меня порадовала- "Убойные каникулы", правда это черная комедия, про клуб самоубийц, гы, никакой пошлятины- только жесткач, довольно веселый. Рекомендую.

----------


## виктор

> Ну не про клуб самоубийц это фильм...или уточняй случайных самоубийц))а кино канешно убойное))


 ну я это так, что бы заинтриговать, фильм же стоящий.
кста, вспомнил есть короткометражка "Срочный Ремонт", в звягинцевом стиле и актер там из Возвращения... Рекомендую. подборка короткометражек называется "Короткое замыкание", но там стоящего больше ничего нет. Можно про креведко посмотреть там же, туповатая комедия, но своеобразная.
PS: Фука, куда пропал?

----------


## Читатель))

> ну я это так, что бы заинтриговать, фильм же стоящий.
> кста, вспомнил есть короткометражка "Срочный Ремонт", в звягинцевом стиле и актер там из Возвращения... Рекомендую. подборка короткометражек называется "Короткое замыкание", но там стоящего больше ничего нет. Можно про креведко посмотреть там же, туповатая комедия, но своеобразная.
> PS: Фука, куда пропал?


 Короткое замыкание посмотрел первую часть...удивлён...я никогда этот фильм не смотрел...а фтарую с нормальным переводом в сети не нашёл(((

----------


## виктор

> Короткое замыкание посмотрел первую часть...удивлён...я никогда этот фильм не смотрел...а фтарую с нормальным переводом в сети не нашёл(((


 Читатель, о каком переводе идет речь? фильм русский вот ссылка.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> ну я это так, что бы заинтриговать, фильм же стоящий.
> кста, вспомнил есть короткометражка "Срочный Ремонт", в звягинцевом стиле и актер там из Возвращения... Рекомендую. подборка короткометражек называется "Короткое замыкание", но там стоящего больше ничего нет. Можно про креведко посмотреть там же, туповатая комедия, но своеобразная.
> PS: Фука, куда пропал?


 Это про обувщика? Если- да, то в этой короткометражке очень не в тему часть, снятая Серебряниковым. 
Вчера только, по совету друга, посмотрел фильм "останься\stay". Фильм очень хороший. Характеризовать и описывать фабулу его- не интересно, но чтоб его нахвалить можно между делом добавить, что у меня комп на 80 ГБ всего. И ни разу за все его существование не заполнял его даже на 60%. И до середины прошлого лета объем занятого места не изменялся (Бергман, Тарковский, шахматы, книги и т.д.), но вот вчера этот фильм и нарушил привычный объем винчестера. Чем-то похож на "вечное сияние чистого разума".

----------


## виктор

> Это про обувщика? Если- да, то в этой короткометражке очень не в тему часть, снятая Серебряниковым. 
> Вчера только, по совету друга, посмотрел фильм "останься\stay". Фильм очень хороший. Характеризовать и описывать фабулу его- не интересно, но чтоб его нахвалить можно между делом добавить, что у меня комп на 80 ГБ всего. И ни разу за все его существование не заполнял его даже на 60%. И до середины прошлого лета объем занятого места не изменялся (Бергман, Тарковский, шахматы, книги и т.д.), но вот вчера этот фильм и нарушил привычный объем винчестера. Чем-то похож на "вечное сияние чистого разума".


 ну да, про обувщика фильм. А "останься" посмотрю, ибо сюжет стоящий. На днях смотрел Солярис, и с уверенностью могу сказать- это один из самых сильных фильмов, которые мне доводилось смотреть. Спасибо за рекомендацию. Сталкер на очереди. А Догвиль включил на минуту, че-то не зацепил он меня, не привык смотреть подобный вид съемок, на потом оставлю. И насчет БалабОнова, самым лучшим его фильмом по-прежнему считаю Груз-200, а Про Уродов можно заслуженно поставить на второе, ибо недочеты... Гениально снят, великолепная игра актеров, замечательные герои, но маловато реализма, да и Лиза до Жюстины не дотягивает, что мало радует.
Кстати, там герой Маковецкого в конце романтичный способ СУ подкинул, кому надо-на заметку возьмите :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

да, смотрел его. Но мне он не понравился ) 
хотя, этот фильм исторической достоверностью обладает: то "шторево" из фильма все еще существует. только менее известно, чем лсд.

----------


## fuсka rolla

мой любимый момент- когда он к маме в дом приходит. Вообще, мне во всем фильме понравилось частое эхо и монотонный шум на заднем плане. Вот мэссив этэк, как не старался, не смог полюбить. )
Еще очень понравилась сцена в кабинете. Когда ГГ говорил про голоса.

----------


## виктор

Люди, у меня есть к Вам просьба, возможно неуместная для данного раздела. Нужен саундтрек на Отель Птичья клетка. может, есть у кого? в инете не нашел, вырезал из фильма, качество получилось не самое лучшее... 
Кстати, вот сейчас подумал, надо бы раздел про саундтреки замутить. Что думаете?

----------


## fuсka rolla

На сколько заметил- здесь ost почти не обсуждают. 
Поискал саундтрек к этому фильму- не нашел. Можно на рутреккере попросить, если ты зареген там. Если нет- напиши мне- попрошу. Обычно выкладывают.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Виктор, тему создал на рутреккере. Ответов нет два дня. Вот Вам ссылка на эту тему. Заходите туда периодически, проверяйте обновления- Я не всегда могу это осуществить. Но Я тоже буду мониторить.
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3778547

----------


## виктор

> Виктор, тему создал на рутреккере. Ответов нет два дня. Вот Вам ссылка на эту тему. Заходите туда периодически, проверяйте обновления- Я не всегда могу это осуществить. Но Я тоже буду мониторить.
> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3778547


 премного благодарен. только почему-то с трудом верится в успех данного мероприятия :Frown:  вот музыку на Дом-2 или Битву Шарлатанов Вам всегда выложат, а с саундтреками на арт всегда проблема...
PS: вот вспомнил еще фильм, который можно, наверное, отнести к этому разделу, "Живой"(2006)...наград там вагон и маленькая тележка, сюжет мне понравился. Веселый. И атмосфера фильма тоже.

----------


## fuсka rolla

На сколько помню- "живой" неплохой фильм. Про солдата, кажется. 
Заметил еще, что у нас с Вами разные вкусы: у меня скандинавы в большем фаворе, у Вас- азиаты )

----------


## виктор

> На сколько помню- "живой" неплохой фильм. Про солдата, кажется.


 да, Чадовы играют, саунд хорош. в тему.



> Заметил еще, что у нас с Вами разные вкусы: у меня скандинавы в большем фаворе, у Вас- азиаты )


 Узкопленочные рулят!!!

----------


## виктор

вчера смотрел французский "Жигола" 2010. Серьезный фильм. Хорошо передана атмосфера 60-х годов, идеальное звуковое сопровождение, каждый герой по-своему харизматичен, отличный подбор актеров и режиссура. Ближе к финалу было подозрение, что сюжет скатится в стереотипное убожество, ан нет. Едва сдержался от аплодисментов в конце и криков "БРАВО!" Глупо бы было аплодировать телевизору :Big Grin: 
Всем рекомендую!!!

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ух ты! А может дашь рекомендацию на какой-нибудь нуар?

----------


## виктор

> Ух ты! А может дашь рекомендацию на какой-нибудь нуар?


 Шо цэ? Не знаю такого. Нокдауна смотрел, что-то не зацепил он, снят хорошо, вроде, но какой-то он... мертвый что ли, на один раз, в общем. Подобные фильмы не смотрю, ибо поставил на них ярлык - "голимый нокдаун".

----------


## виктор

Господа, а про торчубейские фильмы забыли? Тоже, вроде как, «другое кино». Реквием по мечте, Кэнди, Высший пилотаж, На игле. Упомянутый мною ранее «Вход в Пустоту» тоже имеет непосредственное отношение к теме наркотиков. Те же приходы и своеобразный монтаж.
Вот еще нормальные вещи: «Белый Олеандр», «Ушедшие». Последний-японский, красивейшее кино, никакого смысла, эстетика в чистом виде. Японцы, как всегда, на высоте. Рекомендую.
И еще один. Недавно в очередной раз пересматривал обычный, на первый взгляд, фильм. Хороший сюжет, интересный, динамичный, но попахивает банальщиной. Однако сейчас заметил там веселую аллегорию. Главный герой был вовлечен  в неприятную аферу, и все действие фильма пытается выяснить, кто эту аферу затеял.  Теряет все что имел-деньги, друзей, родственников. Никому не нужный, голодный, озлобленный, он ищет ответ на вопрос-«для чего ВСЕ ЭТО». И он получает этот ответ, разумеется ложный, «подогнанный» под него. Ему уже ничего не надо, кроме завершения всей этой истории. Путь к завершению всего лишь один. Ну разумеется, СУ.  А далее следует внезапный хэппи энд. Брызги шампанского, овации, все дела. И осознание, наконец, смысла всей этой аферы… Ну, название фильма я писать не буду, все и так догадались. Было бы хорошо, если с каждым из Нас после СУ происходило такое…

----------


## fuсka rolla

Точно ведь. Еще есть "дневники баскетболиста. Наркоманские фильмы- почти всегда к арт хаусу отношение имеет. Совпадение взглядов, или еще что... То мне не ведомо)
Из всех фильмов про наркоманов понравились только Кэнди и Транспоттинг. Реквием- тухлый, смазливый и красивый уж очень- все признаки корыстного умысла ) 
Кстати о фон Триере, позавчера-таки посмотрел Меланхолию. От обычного фон Триера отличается наличием спец эффектов. И снято здорово очень. Но как-то не по-фон Триеровски. До его Догвиля далеко, как и до "рассекая волны".

----------


## виктор

> Реквием- тухлый, смазливый и красивый уж очень- все признаки корыстного умысла )


 Не соглашусь. Почему "тухлый"-непонятно, а слово "смазливый" можно здесь заменить на "эстетичный". Оценка "уж очень красивый"- признак зажратости зрителя. Разве "Я-Киборг", или "Куклы", или "Возвращение"- не красивые фильмы? Если такое можно снимать, то зачем же отсеивать зрителя? Недавно смотрел фильм (не помню название), там в первой сцене один потный мужик в вонючем сортире кусает в волосатую подмышку другого потного мужика. Это вроде как арт-хаус, а первый кадр-режиссерский ход по отсеиванию недалекого зрителя, дабы оставить лишь ценителей этого жанра. Надо сказать, что подобное "отсеивание" продолжалось, скорее всего, весь фильм, точно не знаю, ибо осилил только половину :Smile: 
А "Реквием"? Сценарий +100500 (много героев ибо и минимум воды)
Игра+100500
Режиссура+100500
Монтаж+100500
Саунд+100500
Создателям удалось снять кино для любого зрителя-для любителей ВСЕХ жанров кино. Результат? Лаве. Зачем? Чтобы создатели положили их в карман и не думали, что им завтра кушать, а погрузились в творчество (что не всегда бывает, к сожалению). И если бы не было подобных приемов привлечения зрителя, что бы мы с Вами смотрели? Пыль? Которую "некрасиво" сняли и продать не могли 5 лет, а потом "Свои 2000" канули в лету (поправьте, если я ошибаюсь). На одном сценаристе далеко не уедешь. И нельзя создать величайшее произведение искусства без гроша в кармане. Лично у меня не получилось бы, будучи изнеможенным от голода, созерцать красоту павлина, потому что я тотчас бы с глазами дикого животного хищно набросился на него.
Что-то я от темы отдалился... Вообщем, "реквием" мне понравился, но он в моем личном рейтинге не в первой десятке. В первой десятке у меня другой фильм, с другим способом привлечения зрителя. Способ в названии, ИМХО (не, но вот как его иначе можно трактовать?). "Вот сейчас"-думает зритель-"раскроется тема всего розового, безоблачного, и тема сисек заодно." Ан нет. Тема сисек раскрыта не полностью, в отличие от темы вонючести... "Красота"(2010). Удивлюсь, если Вам не понравится. Замечательный фильм.
PS: Вот еще вспомнил-"Пи". Хороший фильм с намеком на философию.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ответ чуть позже дам- некогда слегка сейчас )
Вот этот форум посмотри Samjogo Subbing Squad - там сайндтрек должен быть в "отелю птичья клетка". По крайней мере, все обсуждения азиатскго кино ведут туда )

----------


## виктор

> Ответ чуть позже дам- некогда слегка сейчас )
> Вот этот форум посмотри Samjogo Subbing Squad - там сайндтрек должен быть в "отелю птичья клетка". По крайней мере, все обсуждения азиатскго кино ведут туда )


   Благодарю. Хороший форум, будет время-обязательно там зарегюсь. Мне, кстати, тоже сейчас, мягко говоря, некогда. ближе к выходным сюды зайду может и вспомню чего. А сейчас могу посоветовать лишь корейскую "Школу". Не помню год, правда. Смотрел 2 раза, с субтитрами(рекомендую). Концовка там хромает, нужно было все на крыше ночью закончить (ИМХО). Вообще фильм хорош, наверное потому что корейский :Smile:  Всего Доброго.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Реквием снят-то хорошо, только ну сопливо через чур: красивые мальчики с красивыми девочками, в красивых шмотках красиво живут до самого стереотипного финала. Я не силен в оценке операторских действий, но в фильме часто присутствует "хип-хоп съемка", что тоже очень попсово. Я не говорю, что фильм плохой, для того времени, когда Я его смотрел впервые (10 лет назад), он был весьма! Да и Я был не так требователен. Но сейчас фильм смотрится смешным в некоторых моментах. У Арановски мне приглянулись только "Пи" и "черный лебедь". Мне кажется, если убрать из реквиема Джареда Лито и Дженифер Конноли, и поставить на их место парня из фильма "Пиджак" с девочкой из "Рассекая волны", постоянно мелькающий в кадре Брайтон заменить на Куиинз, и переодеть героев в манатки попроще, то денег бы он собрал в несколько раз меньше. Но в то время, когда он появился Я пересматривал его несколько раз))) Саундтрек мне не нравится))))) 
От корейцев всегда много ожидаю, только мало что у них нравится. Ким ки Дук в основном и один "олд бой". Посмотрел позавчера "Я-киборк, но это нормально"... не понравился. Кроме самих съемок ничего не приглянулось. Но ожидаю от них постоянно много)
Из того, что Вы советовали посмотрел "неуместный человек". Хороший! )

----------


## виктор

Когда смотришь фильм 20+ раз, невольно заучиваешь его наизусть, и потом, в моменты скуки, начинаешь  воспроизводить в своей голове. С точностью до деталей. И так еще 20, а, может 30 раз, и уже непонятно количество просмотров. Это я про ОЛД БОЯ.  Этот  фильм я ставлю на -∞ место в своем рейтинге. На первом месте, наверное, у меня «Солярис», на втором, бесспорно, «Я¬-Киборг».  Понравился от и до, каждый кадрик, каждая нота, каждое произнесенное слово. Особого смысла картина не несет, я так понял, фильм про любовь, хотя это слово не было произнесено не разу, здесь нет ни одного поцелуя, зритель увидел лишь намек на  состоявшийся-таки секс в конце. Парк Чхан Вук очень красиво доносит до нас мысль, что любовь- есть смысл существования, и человек мертв, если в нем нет любви. Коробочка с экзотическим названием «рисофазатрон» и представляет собой метафору на понятие «любовь». «А что, если рисофазатрон сломается?»- спрашивает киборг, на что «мастер по ремонту» показывает карточку с надписью «пожизненная гарантия». Далее мы видим, как начинает работать механизм киборга, после внедрения прибора, он словно оживает. Играет восхитительная музыка Че Ен Ука(композитора ОЛД БОЯ, кстати), мы слышим аплодисменты людей, находящихся в столовой и очень хочется присоединиться. Браво, мистер Чхан Вук, Вы сделали ЭТО! Сценарий мне отдаленно напомнил лучшее произведение у весьма попсового Коэльо. Честно, я не ожидал, что Вам фильм понравится, ибо знаю, что он уж больно красивый и слащавый Подозрения по поводу «неуместного человека» подтвердились. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, «Официанта»2006, мне было бы интересно Ваше мнение. И не относитесь к нему предвзято, когда увидите жанр «комедия».
 Про нарков, забыл добавить «Протеже», мой любимый фильм в этом жанре (нетрудно догадаться, что сняли его узкоглазые, Гонконг ибо). Повторюсь, посмотрите первые минут 20 фильма «Высший пилотаж», съемка стоящая, дальше фильм – отстой. Еще хочу добавить, что концовка фильмов «Кэнди» и «Дневники Баскетболиста» мне не приглянулась, попахивает хэппи эндом ибо. Вот в «Реквием» и тем более «протеже»-самое оно. Стереотипно? Может быть, но не стоит сбрасывать со счетов все стереотипы. Вы же не будете утверждать, что секс мужчины и женщины слишком уж стереотипен и до безобразия банален.  :Big Grin: 
Мне не совсем понятен термин «Нуар», но осмелюсь предположить, что это «Кровь и кости» Такеши Китано, рекомендую, ибо шедевр.
Хочу сказать Вам «спасибо» за Триера, ибо я его раньше не знал. Очень понравился «Рассекая волны», никогда не видел такой красивой игры. «Танцующая в темноте»-хороший фильм, плохо, что мюзикл, и актриса уж слишком страшновата.  Что Вы еще у него порекомендуете? «Мандерлей» стоит смотреть, или это неудачный плагиат на «Догвилль»? Кстати, у этого режиссера есть один минус – порнуха. Вспомните начало «Антихриста», да и вообще, уж много подобных моментов, не к чему это. Постельные сцены умеет снимать, по моему, только Великий Ким Ки Дук, а остальные лишь портят подобным свои фильмы. Смотрел на досуге «Дикие Животные», не мог оторваться, просто чудо, а не фильм, в который раз убеждаюсь в гениальности этого режиссера. Еще «Беговую охрану» рекомендую и «Адрес неизвестен».
Еще мне интересно, смотрели ли Вы «Горбатую гору» и «Сочувствие господину», и что можете по ним сказать. Какие экранизации Кинга Вам понравились? И что можете посоветовать из Гаспара Ноэ? Да, кстати, «елены» Звягинцева я не нашел, ибо диск еще не вышел. Жаль в кино не сходил, хотя, возможно, в моем Догвилле премьера еще не началась, мы, как обычно, позади планеты всей.

----------


## fuсka rolla

У Ноэ смотрел только один фильм. Даже ен смотрел, а купил ДВД(!) - необратимость. 
Из фон Триера можено еще трилогию Е посмотреть: европа, эпидемия, и еще что-то на букву Е. (эпидемия по англ. пишется через Е). "Меланхолия" у него неплохая получилась. Если английским владеете- можете посмотреть в оригинале. Перевод там неплохой, но и не хороший- лицензии не было еще.
нуар- это жанр в кино, в котором роль главного злодея отведена женщине. С 40-х годов, кажется, начали снимать подобное. Как правило, нуар только черно-белый, но лет 10-15 снимают и на цветную пленку. Файт клаб можно к нуару отнести, "синий бархат" Линча. Надеюсь, что Вы поняли характеристику главного злодея в нуаре по приведенным фильмам и их героиням.  
Вот ссылка на статью НУАР в Википедии

----------


## виктор

да читал я википедию... потому и непонятно, что фильмы, там перечисленные не видел. Кстати, там нет упоминания о главном злодее женщине. И разве Жигола была злодеем? Я че-то думал, что Вы еще вход в пустоту смотрели. Намного лучше Необратимости. Открою небольшой секрет. Перед просмотром "вход в пустоту" настоятельно рекомендую курнуть чего покрепче. Получите незабываемое удовольствие :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

хаххахах. Есть три фильма, которые Я никогда не смотрел в адеквате: Грибы, Все умрут, а Я останусь и рок н рольщик. Фильмы- фигня, но ни разу не смотрел их по-нормальному. ))))
Вот раздобуду "что покрепче" и посмотрю Ваш совет )

----------


## виктор

Вот уж не думал, что пальмовая ветвь продается, иначе как можно объяснить ее присуждение фильму "Класс" 2008? Сказка про белого бычка, так и не асилил, дважды пытался, в итоге вырубил за 15 минут до конца. Не все то золото, что блестит.
Вот еще хороший фильм - "Полуночный экспресс" 1978. Нигде найти не могу, на всех трекерах стоит печальная статистика "Сидов 0 из0 (0)". :Frown:  Фука Ролла, не подскажете, где его достать? И что за зверь такой "рутрекер"? Там рейтинг есть? Стоит ли регаться? Мне с рейтингом не пойдет, причину отослал Вам в личку в целях конспирации.

----------


## Nord

виктор, http://filmix.net/dramy/1949-1949.html

----------


## виктор

Норд, меня интересует только торрент-трекер, с минимальным размером, на то есть причины, ибо не у всех есть блага цивилизации в виде оптиковолокна. Тем не менее, спасибо за участие.

----------


## Nord

http://rutor.org/torrent/22337/polun...p-ot-hellywood

Раздают 12 
Качают 2 
Сидер замечен 08-11-2011 14:19:24 (34 минуты назад) 
Добавлен 13-09-2009 0:12:33 (26 месяцев назад) 
Размер 2.56 GB (2751081472 Bytes)

----------


## виктор

у меня доступ в интернет ограничен, такой размер буду дня 2 тянуть, если повезет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Рутреккер- это торрент треккер, содержащий абсолютно все: фильмы (кроме порно), музыку, программы, книги и игры. Под арт хаус выделена своя ветка. С участниками той ветки в дискуссию лучше не вступать- неадекватные (большинство). Качается почти все с хорошей скоростью. Арт хаус обычно 350-450 кб\с (мало- аудитория небольшая, популярностью не пользуется). Остальные продукты кинематографа могут и под 3-4 мб\с идти.
Регистрация каждый день (кроме выходных кажется) до 12 утра. 
На раздаче стоять не обязательно- 3 фильма в день можно скачивать не раздавая при этом. 
Региться стоит- реклама не мучает, спамеров банят, удобный, практически все необходимое есть в наличии.

----------


## виктор

Спасибо, "Елена" там есть, жаль "закрыто правообладателем". Полуночный экспресс там есть, 800 метров! Ура! И Тарковский ВЕСЬ! И залетает все!
PS: Помнится, я У Вас, Фука Ролла, интересовался по поводу экранизаций Кинга, Горбатой горы и еще какой-то хрени, Вы так и не ответили. Досадно.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ой, извините, что не ответил сразу. Кинг мне не нравится. Единственная его экранизация, что мне понравилась (давно)- "верхом на пуле". 
С Лэджером тоже только один фильм нравится- "Кэнди". Так, что про "горбутую гору, сказать ничего не могу- не смотрел. Да и фильмы про педиков в моем рейтинге хуже "некромантика" и "трупных червей" ))))
"Елену" где-то видел. По-моему на thepiratebay. Посмотрите там. В "бухте" даже реставрироваться не нужно.

----------


## hikke

А есть специальные трекеры для немейнстримного кино?

----------


## виктор

> А есть специальные трекеры для немейнстримного кино?


 Не встречал. А смысл? На рутрекере все есть. А артхаус - вещь невостребованная и такой трекер, полагаю, долго бы не просуществовал.
ЗЫ: Если Вы и правда Хикки, Вам должна понравиться короткометражка про Хикки "Сотрясая Токио" (из сборника "Токио!!!").

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да- да. Я из "Токио" и узнал про хиккикамори. Это в третьей части.

----------


## hikke

> ЗЫ: Если Вы и правда Хикки, Вам должна понравиться короткометражка про Хикки "Сотрясая Токио" (из сборника "Токио!!!").


 Спасибо, заценим.

----------


## Psalm69

опыт показал, что на рутреккере есть практически всё.
(не реклама).

----------


## виктор

> опыт показал, что на рутреккере есть практически всё.
> (не реклама).


 А мне опыт показал, что там есть многое, но не все. Корпорации "Бросайте курить" нет, "Официанта" нет, "Лангоньеров" нет, и еще некоторых вещей тоже нет. Но трекер этот, наверное, лучший. 
За "4 месяца..." спасибо, хороший фильм, а "В диких условиях" не приглянулся, мало материала для двухчасовой монотонщины, героев нет, сюжет слабый, порадовал только финал.
Хикке, посмотрите еще упомянутый здесь неоднократно "Пыль", там не совсем про хикки, но аналогии встречаются. 



> Да- да. Я из "Токио" и узнал про хиккикамори. Это в третьей части.


  аналогично, но явление это было знакомо и ранее, не по наслышке, не знал, как называется.
Мой рейтинг экранизаций Великого Пейсателя:
1) Мгла
2) Зеленая миля
3) 1408
4) Побег из Шоушенка
5) Куджо
 Остальное - не очень(в сравнении с вышеупомянутым), книги на порядок серьезнее, чем фильмы. Это мой любимый пейсатель.

----------


## hikke

> Хикке, посмотрите еще упомянутый здесь неоднократно "Пыль", там не совсем про хикки, но аналогии встречаются.


 С таких фильмов захочется убиться поскорее. Не в обиду любителям да будет сказано.

----------


## виктор

> С таких фильмов захочется убиться поскорее. Не в обиду любителям да будет сказано.


 Да, немного депрессивный. Но, как мне кажется, депрессивность - есть неотъемлемая черта артхауса, в большинстве случаев. Посмотрите тогда "Гараж" ирландского производства, он по-мягче, сюжет подобный "Пыли". Еще Ким Ки Дука могу порекомендовать, он не жесток и не депрессивен.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Любителю Азиатского кино посвящается! Нашел горячо любимый многими арт-хаусниками фильм "зажги красный фонарь". Сам, как уже знаешь, к азиатскому кину равнодушен, но Вам, Виктор, рекомендую )

----------


## виктор

> Любителю Азиатского кино посвящается! Нашел горячо любимый многими арт-хаусниками фильм "зажги красный фонарь". Сам, как уже знаешь, к азиатскому кину равнодушен, но Вам, Виктор, рекомендую )


 Здравствуйте. Смотрел «Красных Фонарей», спасибо, отличный фильм, не ожидал такого от китайцев, прелестная атмосфера, местами напомнила японских «Ушедших», так же порадовало отсутствие порнухи. В отзывах на Рутрекере нашел аналогичный «Джу Доу», немного хуже, но посмотреть стоит, атмосферное кино, очень хорошие приемы использованы, и, опять же, отсутствие порно. К китайцам возникло доверие, буду искать что-нибудь подобное. Кстати, я так понял, китайцы уступают во внешности корейцам и, тем более, японцам, но это не страшно. Игра хорошая, снято отлично.+100500
Дальше. Вы не смотрели «Полуночный Экспресс»? На днях смотрел, подзабыл лет за надцать, смотрел по-новому, и был поражен мастерством создателей. Аналогия с «Олд Боем» имела место быть, ибо сцена с отрезанием языка впечатлила. Пардон, не с отрезанием, а с откусыванием… чужого языка, да. Прекрасная сцена драки, нет, скорее избиения, выглядела весьма правдоподобно и эмоционально. Актеру нужно отдать все премии, которые существуют, он смог невозможное, вселившись в зрителя на протяжение всего действия и максимально точно передав все эмоции и чувства. Я не мог пошевелиться весь фильм, а пульс зашкаливал. Особое внимание хочется уделить сценам в комнатах свиданий, особенно последней, так же был намек на мужеложство, но без откровений, что не может не радовать. Фильм основан на реальных событиях, началось все с того, что я Вам рекомендовал раздобыть для просмотра «Входа в пустоту». Кстати, так и не раздобыли?
И еще. «Пианино». Вагон и маленькая тележка премий, пальмовая ветвь в их числе. Достойный фильм, изъяны есть, но посмотреть стоит, замечательно снят ибо. Очень понравился саундтрек, буду искать в нете, ибо играет в голове второй день, прекрасная музыка. Обязательно посмотрите, недовольным не останетесь. Из подобных – «грозовой перевал», тоже рекомендую, но я счел его немного хуже, не совсем в моем вкусе средневековщина ибо.
И предпоследнее. Я , наверное, чето не понимаю, может дубовый потому что, насчет энтого «нуара», смотрел «Синий Бархат», ну и че? Дрянь. Обыкновенная дрянь. Дешевое фуфло, тупизм, не более того. Такой дряни много, типичный дрянной сценарий, типичная игра, паршивый сюжет, и какая здесь взаимосвязь с той же «Жиголой»? Никакой. Ни в сюжете, ни в постановке.
И последнее. «Броненонец Потемкин». Как думаете, артхаус? Должен заметить, фильм оригинален, звуковое сопровождение удачное, для того времени – шедевр, а сейчас – на разок посмотреть можно, я не пожалел.
Ах да, забыл, еще PS: Вот такая вот ссылка, ибо вписывается сие творение под сразу два раздела этого форума.

----------


## виктор

Эврика! Вот Тута Сей Шедевр. А с "Птичьей клеткой" все по-прежнему прозаично. :Frown:

----------


## riogo

"Полуночный экспресс" смотрел давно-давно. Чем-то на мою историю похоже. Естественно, не понравилось ))))
Игра там, действительно, отменная.
"Вход в пустоту" не осилил- не нравится мне оператор у Гаспара Ноэ. Что в "необратимности", что во "Входе в пустоту". Но "необратимость смотрелась лучше: сюжет лучше, игра лучше и динамика есть, что при подобной съемке ооочень важно.
"Грозовой перевал" даже по "домашнему чтению" сдавал (дисциплина на факультете такая была) )))) 
На сколько Я помню, этого романа было три экранизации. Смотрел только одну. Ту, которая начала 90-х. Почитал отзывы на остальные, мнение едино и у критиков и у зрителей: экранизация 90-х- лучшая! )
На счет нуара: почитайте на википедии, там хорошее описание этого жанра. Линчевский "Синий бархат" воспринимается трэшово- Линч ведь ) К тому же, "бархат"- очень далек от нуара. Только номинально причисляется к таковому. Из последних нуаров хорош "китайский квартал". Да и , вообще, ранний Паланский (до "пианиста")- хорош. Мне из понравился ранний нуар (американский послевоенный нуар). А именно "убийцы" 1946 года. Послевоенные фильмы в оном жанре в основном  сняты по книгам (Хичкок и Хамингуэй). Посмотрите, это интересно. Особенно впечатляют худые брюнетки во ВСЕХ этих фильмах )
Так...по Вашей ссылке: думаю- Иранскому фильму дали столько ветвей только чтобы "поддержать молодую демократию". По-моему очень политизированно это. Да и в последнее время Канны очень политизированны. Сам фильм не смотрел. Но помню, что какому-то афганскому фильму тоже что-то досталось.
Сам нидавно посмотрел "Пианистка" М.Хеннеке. Фильм понравился. Мне предельно напомнил "Мэй". 
Со своего аккаунта не пишу- пароль потерял.
fucka rolla

----------


## виктор

> "Полуночный экспресс"Чем-то на мою историю похоже.


 веселая история. 228? Тоже кума грохнули?
А «Вход» я на днях пересматривал – разжился «чем покрепче», по-трезвому его вряд ли осилить можно, а под ТГК – неописуемое удовольствие, часто его пересматриваю, а Вы, очевидно, забыли про мою рекомендацию на этот счет. «Динамика», на мой взгляд отсутствует в обоих фильмах(чего стоит одна сцена изнасилования продолжительностью 30 мин), но снято оригинально.
«Пианистку» не смотрел, я имел ввиду «Пианино», с нуаром позже ознакомлюсь, времени нет сейчас.
Недавно смотрел корейскую «Поэзию». Приятно удивила сцена, где парализованный дед под Виагрой совокупляется с альцгеймерной бабкой. Пальмовая ветвь, соответственно, имеет место быть. Конец непонятный, размытый, ожидал от фильма большего. А вот их «Тайное Сияния» впечатлило, смотреть стоит однозначно, прекрасная игра, режиссура и сама идея(«Догвилль» напомнил, а местами даже «Пыль»). Сильный фильм. Но конец не дожали, создалось впечатление, что сценарист внезапно свалил искать исчезнувшее куда-то(опять же, внезапно) вдохновение. Еще рекомендую «Позднее цветение», понравился,  незнаю чем, но понравился, начали за здравие, закончили за упокой, в моем вкусе подобное. 
ЗЫ: Ну, и еще один фильм, относящийся к двум разделам.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да да. У меня сейчас трудновато с ТГК: то деньги не на то трачу, то не до него, то не у кого...а вообще, ооочень люблю некоторые фильмы смотреть под этим "настроением"- впечатления сильно усиливает.

"Мэй"- фильм который мне давно нравится. И героиня мне безгранично интересна и любима. 



> Мэй (англ. May) — имя молодой девушки, которую в детстве поразила болезнь глаза. Ей пришлось носить повязку на глазу, что отпугивало от неё сверстников, поэтому у неё не было друзей. Но её мама всегда говорила: «Если не можешь найти друзей, сделай их своими руками» и на день рождения подарила ей куклу, первую куклу, которую она сделала сама. Однако кукла находилась в стеклянном ящике и Мэй не могла с ней играть, но зато часто говорила с ней.
> Мэй работает в ветеринарной клинике хирургом. Однажды она влюбляется в парня по имени Адам, которого случайно встречает на улице. Он пока не знает её, но в скором времени Мэй поджидает его в забегаловке, и когда он засыпает, будит его в момент некоторой близости с ним. Позже они встречаются снова и знакомятся.
> Мэй — неопытная девушка, абсолютно неопытная, и одним глупым поступком отталкивает от себя Адама. Ещё одно разочарование ждёт Мэй, когда её подруга-лесбиянка Полли находит себе новую любовницу.
> 
> 
> Адам.
> Мэй обижается и злится на всех и срывает злобу на кота, которого убивает пепельницей.
> Куклу, единственную подругу девушки, разрывают слепые дети в детдоме и это окончательно добивает девушку.
> 
> ...


 С Википедии статью взял, ибо сам бы взахлеб описывал сюжет, путая события от волнения, и старался бы описывать сам странный персонаж. Она милая очень. И жалко ее очень. Вот полюбилась мне она и все тут )

----------


## виктор

Рекомендация на «Мэй» была в разделе «Фильмы о суициде», хотя мне не ясно, о каком суициде там идет речь. Посмотрел. И не жалею. Однако мое мнение немного разнится с Вашим. Сюжет, постановка и идея фильма попахивают трешаком и попахивают серьезно, если бы не одно НО. Образ «Мэй» и игра актрисы. Представьте это кино с другим образом и игрой и Вы все поймете.



> героиня мне безгранично интересна и любима. Вот полюбилась мне она и все тут )


 Здесь сограсен на все 100. Жаль, что в природе таких не бывает, а на этой бы женился без раздумий. Итог – посмотреть стоит обязательно, но не более двух раз.
Помню, в далеком детстве (от 5 до 9 лет мне было) днем(!) включил центральный канал(!), то ли ОРТ, то ли РТР, в это время там показывали мультики для детей(!) и наткнулся на интересный мультфильм, после просмотра которого рыдал дня 2, проклиная в душе создателей и того, кто это запустил в эфир. То была серьезная психологическая травма, неприятный осадок остался на долгие месяцы, если не годы. Только что нашел сей шедевр и пересмотрел. Насколько я понял, это – артхаусный мультфильм для взрослых(либо для детей-даунов, которые все равно ничего не поймут). В титрах указано 100500 фамилий – и режиссер, и его ассистент, и композитор, и много кого еще. Впечатлила глубина аллегорий, саунд в тему и голос за кадром, грамотно подобраны цвета и депрессивные оттенки. Жесток. Думал на сей раз сдержусь от слез, но не тут то было: под конец неприятная субстанция, копившаяся на протяшении всего действа, огромным комком прокатилась по горлу и вышла через глаза. От двух сигарет, скуренных подряд, полегчало, но второй раз подряд я бы этот ролик осилил, разве что, под дулом автомата. Если Вы по-настоящему любите экзестенцию, этот мульт – для Вас.
PS: хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение по этому поводу и если знаете что-либо подобное, будьте добры, посоветуйте.

----------


## escha-ton

*«Порождённый» (англ. Begotten)* — экспериментальный фильм режиссёра Эдмунда Элиас Мериджа 1991 года. Фильм стал первой частью планируемой трилогии, вторая часть которой — 14-минутный фильм «Шум небесных птиц» — была снята в 2006 году.




Кадры из фильма наложены на композицию *Sterile Nails And Thunderbowels* группы *Silencer*.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да ну его- биготтена. Жесткий он )

Школа вуайеристов. Неплохой мультик. Короткий.

----------


## escha-ton

Да) Беременным/кормящим женщинам, старикам, детям и особо впечатлительным людям его смотреть не стоит))

Мультик классный) Николай Белов как всегда на высоте) *fuсka rolla*, спасибо!

Ну коль пошла такая пьянка, то вот и мой любимый мульт-оккульт :3

----------


## виктор

> Да ну его- биготтена. Жесткий он )
> [/URL]


 Я знал, что Вам не понравится. Еscha-ton, спасибо, очень понравился фильм, только перед просмотром необходимо ознакомиться на Кинопоиске, дабы понять, о чем идет речь. Замысел и приемы гениальны, особенно понравилась звуковая дорожка, в частности звук, издаваемый порожденным. Впечатлен. Будь таких фильмов побольше – мир стал бы лучше. Если знаете что-либо подобное – всенепременно порекомендуйте. 
А Ваш мульт не впечатлил – обычная детская сказка, если аллегории все же поискать, то получится, что колдун – барыга, а фея и принц – торчки. Так что искать смысл здесь не стоит, да и надпись «Бибигон» говорит о том же. Фуфло.
Фака Ролла, если бы «Школа вуайеристов» была фильмом, мне бы понравилось (кто бы сомневался). К мультикам я равнодушен, посему отправляю сей «шедевр» в жбан (поближе к халифу-аисту).
И, вообще, господа, боюсь, Вы меня не правильно поняли, ибо в «Пингвинах» имеет смысл поискать подтекст. Яйцо – зародыш смысла путешевствия пингвинов, а последние, как было сказано в мульте, похожи на людей. Все мы приходим в этот мир ради чего-то, растим это что-то, и уходим, осуществив свою мечту(по режиссерскому замыслу). Бывает так, что, в результате чьей-то ошибки, смысл теряется, и человек не понимает уже, зачем он здесь, для чего. Животные инстинкты берут верх над здравым смыслом, и человек, что бы выжить, готов ухватиться за соломинку, за надежду на то, что его жизнь – не напрасна. За соломинку, которая так часто оказывается камнем. Результат? Ну конечно, СУ. «Пингвины», тем не менее, наград не получили, а вот «Адажио» получил 9(!) различных наград. Разумеется, рекомендую к просмотру.
Х.Ф. на этой неделе не смотрел, времени, к сожалению, не было. Качаю короткометражки Линча, позже отпишусь. У Звягинцева нашел только «Тайну», рекомендую, ибо идет она минут 8. Вы поймете, что он – обычный зазвездившийся бездарь, снявший один всего лишь хороший фильм(непонятно, как ему это удалось) и скатившийся в УГ.
ЗЫ: «Новое лицо Джулианы», не по теме раздела, ибо Д/Ф, но впечатлений получите массу.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Да, задумка в биготтене интересная. Я имею ввиду самоубийство бога в начале. 
Виктор, по-моему все фильмы\мультики\сказки и тд- аллегории. Естественно, в их образах подразумевается человек. Мне такие приемы не очень нравятся- не люблю детские метафоры ( детское доступнее для восприятия- лишает удовольствия "покопаться" ) ))))
Да, Я тоже не поклонник мультиков. 
Жду Ваших рецензий на Линча. Короткометражки у него не смотрел, но "империя" и "шоссе в никуда" отмечены мной особой наградой- вниманием и симпатией ) 
Решу: смотреть короткий метр, или- нет, опираясь на Ваше мнение. )

----------


## виктор

> Виктор, по-моему все фильмы\мультики\сказки и тд- аллегории


 Не согласен. Мультики. Том и джерри? Ну, погоди? Винни пух? Где метафоры? Сказки. Про животных – не читал, разве что басни(где аллегориями называется банальный отстой, не в сравнение с Пингвинами, посему я и просил нечто подобное, из ряда вон выходящее), коих немного, экранизаций не видел. 99% - аллегорий НЕТ! В кино все аналогично. Американский пирог и подобное – раз. Поворот не туда, Пила 1,2,… 100500… и подобное – два. Унесенные ветром и прочее мыло – три. Не говоря уж об артхаусе – ОЛД БОЙ(все прямолинейно), Ким Ки Дук (почти все прямолинейно), Солярис – аналогично, Балабанов (тоже все понятно) и многое другое, включая Возвращение, за которое сам Звягинцев говорил: «аллегорий – НЕТ», вопреки зрителям, нашедшим в сюжете библейских персонажей. Эстетика – пожалуйста, экзестенцилизм – ради бога, аллегория – фига два. Не утверждаю, но предположу, что 90% всего артхауса не содержит скрытого смысла. У Триера есть, в Пыли – есть, в Киборге – на протяжении всего действа, у Кинга – масса, потому-то мне он так и нравится. Но! Многие не видят, воспринимая Его как Короля Ужасов, но это ведь не так. Люди логику забывают подключать, ориентируясь по обложке, не обращают внимание на содержание: «Вы любите Кинга?», «Нет, ужасы не в моем вкусе». И что о таком человеке думать? Либо он – псих, либо – зомби. 
Смотрел частично(времени не было) короткий метр Линча, думаю, Вам понравится. Фильм «Короткометражки» представляет собой рассказ Линча о его кинематографрафичных успехах, иллюстрированный этими короткометражами. В фильме их шесть, посмотрел пока что только четыре. «6 мужиков»-веселый, «алфавит» - сюрреалистичный ужастик, глянуть можно, а вот «Бабушка»(его дебют, кстати) – воистину шедевр, никогда такого не видел ранее, словами не передать, коротко – готический сюрреализм с элементами анимации без слов, но со звуком. Волшебным звуком. Смотреть обязательно! «Ампутант» не понравился, не вкурил вообще что там к чему. Жду от Линча что-нибудь в духе «Бабушки», буду далее изучать его творество.
Рекомендую «Дом»(не путать с «Дом2» :Big Grin: ), на «Догвилль» местами похож, сыграли хорошо, натурально, понравился. Минусы: для такого вида съемок, считаю, ляпы – недопустимы, а они есть. Последняя сцена про малолеток огорчила, испортив впечатление от просмотра. И Гармаш не в моем вкусе.
«Классика»(разумеется, Корея). Не перестает удивлять меня их кинематограф, замечательный фильм, восхитительные краски и общая атмосфера. Режиссура, монтаж, игра – все на высшем уровне. Сюжет тоже, само собой, закручен, узкоглазые, мало того, что похожи, как две капли воды, так они еще умудрились на две роли одну актрису(ослепительной красоты, кстати) всунуть. Так что обратите внимание, действие происходит в ДВУХ временах, я, признаюсь, малость запутался. Жанр – сентиментальная драма с обилием слезливых моментов(СУ-моменты тоже были, куда ж без них). Я – не поклонник любовных драм а-ля Ромео и Джульетта, но корейцы умеют снимать ВСЕ и из любой даже самой убогой идеи создать нетленный шедевр.
PS:Вы не посоветуете что-нибудь стоящее у Тарковского? Смотрел "Жертвоприношение", очевидно, в жертву хотели принести кота, которого благополучно тянули за яйца пол фильма под традиционное тарковское "бла-бла-бла..." Принесли или нет - мне не известно, ибо асилил только половину.
У него хорошее вообще что-нибудь есть, кроме "Соляриса" и "Сталкера"?

----------


## виктор

«Сибирь. Монамур.» Красивейший фильм. Имеет некоторые сходства с «Жить» и «Счастье мое», но здесь героев больше и смысл шире, великолепие сибирской природы производит огромное впечатление. Непременно стоит посмотреть.
Еще два достойных фильма, просмотренных недавно – «Вне подозрений» и «Когда-нибудь простимся…», разумеется, оба – корейские.

----------


## виктор

Многого ждал от этого фильма. Отзывы хорошие, премии разные… А я разочарован. Все, после этого кала Звягинцев окончательно потерял мое уважение. Но обо всем по порядку. 
1. Собственно, съемки. На Тарковского похоже, красиво, профессионально, но ничего оригинального. 
2. Декорации. Их нет. Две зачуханые квартиры и не менее зачуханая электричка.
3. Музыка. Отсутствует. Какая-то скрипка пищала там чего-то, но неубедительно.
4. Сюжет. Более чем отсутствует. Такого «сюжета» мир еще не видел. Какая- то дебиловатая «лучшая актриса» весь фильм ходила, ездила, молчала, жрать готовила… Диалогов НЕТ, героев НЕТ, все пресные, харизмы нет ни у кого, ходят, шляются, воздух коптят. Все равно, что снимать про Лёшу из «Пыли», только без эксперимента и его последствий. Гадость. После просмотра ощущаешь себя блондинкой, посмотревшей очередную серию Дом2, ощущаешь себя жестоко прокинутым на 2 часа своего времени. Мерзко, противно. Такому вот убожеству еще надавали премий.  Впрочем, все ясно: фильм рассчитан на Европу, любящую российскую чернуху, а так же на массового зрителя, которому дали шанс почувствовать себя умным, повтыкав в метафоры, которых в фильме немало. Но дело сделано: Треш снят, бабки получены, быдло довольно, Европа в восторге.
Вердикт: не подходите и близко к этим экскрементам, а то запачкаетесь. Лучше в очередной раз посмотреть какую-нибудь метафорную «Кин-дза-дзу» или то же красивое «Возвращение».

----------


## ccrmptn

Eraserhead и Begotten - впечатляют, За Стеклом - тоже неплох, могу также добавить фильмы "Clean, Shaven", Trash Humpers, The Bridge 2006-го года.

----------


## meduza

Буквально пару дней назад посмотрела уже упомянутого здесь Антихриста. Тяжеленный, кто смотрел - что вы скажете о нем? Мне очень запомнилась, прямо вьелась фраза "Природа - церковь сатаны". Очень, по-моему, сильно сказано.
Очень советую "Меланхолию" того же Ларса фон Триера, и "Мучениц" - оба великолепны.

----------


## ccrmptn

Антихрист – довольно сильный фильм, Меланхолия понравилась намного меньше, прежде всего из-за стремной, вторичной операторской работы. Но лучшим фильмом Триера я считаю Догвилль.

----------


## виктор

«Шапито» от создателей «Пыли». Один из лучших фильмов в этом жанре. Подобного стиля съемок в российском кино не припомню, а саунд – шедеврален. Рекомендую сначала ознакомиться с «Пылью», чтобы понять амплуа одного из главных героев.
Фатих Аким – серьезный мужик, снимающий серьезное кино о конфликтах поколений и культур. Лучший его фильм, на мой взгляд, - «Головой о стену».

----------


## Vladislav

"В диких условиях" и "127 часов" не плохие фильмы. По крайней мере после их просмотра, я как-то и на свою жизнёнку начал иначе смотреть, так они на меня повлияли.

----------


## Римма

Ким ки дука люблю фильмы. В них герои в основном говорят мимикой и выражением глаз. Даже слов не надо. Этих пустых ненужных слов.

----------


## ФАК

Поцелуй со смертью 1996г
Прекрасный фильм об одиночестве, обреченности, любви, самопожертвовании.
Сюжет
"С самого детства Сандру завораживал недвижимый, безмолвный мир мертвых. Влечение оставалось бесплодным до тех пор, пока судьба не привела Сандру к господину Уоллису, владельцу местного бюро похоронных процессий. Теперь, рядом с учителем, Сандра наконец сможет выразить свои самые потаенные и мучительные желания.

Однако обретенное ею спокойствие нарушает молодой и красивый студент-медик, который узнает ее тайну и дает ей впутать себя в замысловатую паутину темных желаний и чувственного наваждения."
Я люблю этот фильм, потому что он оставляет приятное послевкусие, как созревший камамбер.

----------


## Nabat

> Ким ки дука люблю


  "Ариран" смотрела?

----------


## Римма

не, Ариран не видела. Видела "Вдох" и ещё какой-то. а про что он???

----------


## Nabat

> не, Ариран не видела. Видела "Вдох" и ещё какой-то. а про что он???


  Ким Ки Дука она любит. "Вдох" ("Вздох", mon ami, "Вздох") и еще какой-то, ага. Проехали)

----------


## Римма

Вздох, ага. Ну а что не всё смотрела - повод глянуть. Фильмы странные, фактурные и западают.

----------


## Римма

Вспомнила фильм, после которого пару недель ходила как подкошенная.
"Приют".
https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/119975/
Родители усыновили мальчика, больного ВИЧ- инфекцией. и у него появляются таинственные друзья... на первый взгляд все просто: дом с привидениями, бла бла бла... а на деле всё не так просто. финал потрясает так, как вообще может потрясти. ходила и ревела потом. потому что в финале - правда. неприкрытая. как есть.

----------


## vega

Добавлю пожалуй. 
1. Чунгкингский экспресс 
2. В комнате Ванды 
3. 2046 
Все очень годное

----------


## vega

Хотя, еще можно Кочегар, Балабанова добавить.

----------


## Phenex

"Побудь в моей шкуре". Фильм о том, к чему приводят человеческие эмоции и ощущения. Как только вы окунетесь в мир чувственности, найдутся те, кто окунет вас в мир насилия и жестокости. Вы будете страдать. И кому-то это очень нравится.

----------

